
Cloud Platform Blog: Google Cloud Storage now provides server-side encryption - srathi
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/google-cloud-storage-now-provides.html
======
bifrost
Isn't that sortof useless? I guess if your goal is "compliance" then ok, but
managing your keys is also part of compliance and if you're not doing it...

"If you require encryption for your data, this functionality frees you from
the hassle and risk of managing your own encryption and decryption keys."

So basically they automate key sharing with the NSA?

------
harrytuttle
But do we trust them or the key exchange?

No probably not.

